# Mariah kidded- day 144 *pics added!*



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Mariah is on 140 today she is bred to Thistle- I really really want a doeling from this breeding, shes not looking very big, so Im hoping for twins.

Kidding season hit a bit of a rough patch with a loss of two doelings and a doeling that got stepped on (hopefully she will mend)- so I really could use a bright spot here! :sigh: 
I know these things happen, but its just so disheartening.

So- back to the kid watch-
Mariah's sire is Lost Valley KW Daxus*S and her dam is Steele Ballew Lantanna who is a daughter of MCH Half Pint Flora. 
sire to the kids, Thistle *S, is a son of Rosasharns Watercolour*S and Fairlea Clio AR*D (he is also deceased, as is Watercolour) 

So a nice doeling from this cross would be perfect. ray: ray: 

Will work on getting pictures of her in the next few days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 140 today*

Oh...that is terrible they got stepped on....I am so sorry..... :hug:

thinking Pink.... :girl: :girl: ray: ray:


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 140 today*

Sending those doeling vibes straight to your doe.  :girl:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 141 today *pics added**

Here is Mariah today- 141
Of course its cold and rainy out so shes all puffed up and looks pitiful....oh well


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 141 today *pics added**

Anything happen yet?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 142 today *pics added**

Nope! Shes got some time yet- that udder needs to fill way up and her ligs are rock solid

Abbye on the other hand (listed in my "April Bellies" post) was acting really strange last night and her ligs are pretty darn soft- so she just may beat Mariah to the punch. She is only on 139 today- so I hope she holds on a little while longer!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 141 today *pics added**

Beautiful doe! I love the cream and white.

Come on little doelings. :girl: :girl:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 141 today *pics added**

Pretty doe. I think she'll have twins.Sending :girl: :girl: vibes your way!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 141 today *pics added**

Woohoo- Mariahs ligs are pretty much gone this morning and I moved her to the kidding stall!

Babies very soon :leap:

ray: polled :girl: - okay I'd be happy with a horned doeling too :dance:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 144 today *pics added**

I'm confused - where are the pics - :shrug: I need baby pics - since I am leaving tomorrow and won't get babies of my own again until I get back!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 144 today *pics added**

pics of?? Mariah hasnt kidded yet- but soon- we had kids born April 1st, is that what you mean? They are in a different thread. :greengrin:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 144 today *pics added**

hehehe - no I thought that you were posting more pics of Mariah - and she needs to have them like NOW~ LOL!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Mariah kidding soon- day 144 today *pics added**

Ohhhh- haha no
rats the camera is in hubbys car :roll: 
I will get some pictures of her (and hopefully some kids!) tonight though :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Mariah kidded- day 144*

Mariah kidded at 2pm :boy: :boy: :GAAH: :angry:

First boy was frank breach - second boy was just one leg and and head back- finally got the head around and got him out. Pshew!
Pics are coming tonight after I get out of work and get the camera from hubby.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Mariah kidded- day 144*

Sounds like a tough kidding. Good job getting them out. :thumbup: Sorry their both boys, thats how it always seems to go. :sigh:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Mariah kidded- day 144*



ProctorHillFarm said:


> Mariah kidded at 2pm :boy: :boy: :GAAH: :angry:
> 
> First boy was frank breach - second boy was just one leg and and head back- finally got the head around and got him out. Pshew!
> Pics are coming tonight after I get out of work and get the camera from hubby.


Sorry about the boys. 
:shrug: 
Nice job of getting them positioned though.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Here are the boys!
First born 








Second born (and tiny!)









Together


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Mariah kidded- day 144*

awwwwww...they are so adorable.....congrats........ :wink:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Ahhh, I want babies that cute -- and that color. 
Congrats. They're beautiful. :birthday: Happy Birthday kids!

Anna


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Awwww, just absolutely adorable! Sorry they were both boys, but hey, at least they are healthy!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

The boys are doing well today  
I am tempted to offer one of these boys as a buck- I already have him sold if I wether him, but there is just so much good stuff here I wanted to throw it out to any goat spot members. Ill put up a post in the sale spot- I want to evaluate their dams udder full before I fully decide- but their dam is littermate brother to Sunnydale Farm Jumanji who is a herd sire at Lost Valley, so Im pretty confident she has a pretty nice udder.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

CUTE!!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars: :boy: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What cute little guys! Looks like they both take after Mariah with their color! Congrats again!


----------

